# Broken Pump Impeller Shaft



## waqas_01 (Aug 24, 2010)

I pulled the pump apart on my new (used) protein skimmer because I wasn't getting microbubbles, just huge bubbles. Turns out the ceramic shaft was broken. If I was to fix this it would make microbubbles again right? Also when I try spinning the impeller at a certain point it kinda jams so more force is required to fully turn it. Does this sound normal?


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Contact a LFS that carries that brand of skimmer and they can get a replacement shaft for you.

Sounds like you have a pretty big motorblock for a NW skimmer pump and yes, there will be some resistance when the pump is unplugged as you try to make a 360* revolution and comes to a point that it spins away and stops. It's just magnetic repulsion as the similar charged magnetic poles/fields are coming close together.

HTH


----------



## waqas_01 (Aug 24, 2010)

Ok, thanks a lot. I'll try BA and some other LFS.


----------



## waqas_01 (Aug 24, 2010)

Just wanted to update. I ended up going to a hobby shop and picked up a carbon fiber rod. Also my problem was not enough bubbles being made because I was using freshwater to test it out `__` I'll head out to a fish store when I get time to order the actual ceramic shaft. Oh the things you do when you just start off.


----------

